# New Mattress E560 Bessacar



## wosser (Apr 17, 2007)

After 5 years the mattress on my Bessacar E560 needs replacing, can anyone point me in the right direction where I can get a replacement.
I am after a complete new one not a topper and mine has the corner cut off as its a fixed bed

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Webbs (Oct 3, 2011)

What year van is it? 

If it is a 2008, the price is £577.79 +VAT. The annoying thing is that the Swift site states that it is a N/S Fixed bed, but shows a picture of a normal seat. :roll:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

At that price, someone is taking the p***. Probably cheaper going to a mattress maker.

Dave


----------



## Webbs (Oct 3, 2011)

I know what you mean. The problem is that you don't see too many shaped mattresses. Although a quick google search has thrown up sleepdetox.co.uk. There is a shaped mattress for £103.55, so might be worth a punt.


----------

